# Drill press table



## Anonymous (22 Jan 2006)

Well, I have bene busy lately  Well, I finally got some free time  

Decided that I needed a fence on the drill press to drill a row of holes and so made a small drill press table out of some 3/4" ply that was lying around. Inspiration came from a few magazine articles in the American mags. Now that I have one, I don't know how I managed without it :? 

The square bit in the middle lifts out and is replaceable once it becomes a bit tatty from use - there is a large hole under it too to allow me to use a drum sanding attachment that reaches through the table top to allow use of the sandpaper near the top of the drum.

The 'T' slots were cut with a Trend 'keyhole cutter' on the router table.

Finished it with a couple of coats of Danish oil.

Took about 3 hours in total (including finish application)


----------



## simuk (22 Jan 2006)

Tony i like it mate, think i will copy that idea myself.


----------



## Barry Burgess (22 Jan 2006)

Well done Tony - a useful addition to the workshop. I to have been looking at ShopNotes57 where they had a drawer and dust extractor below the table and in ShopNotes 74 they added extension arms on both sides for handling longer pieces


----------



## Bean (22 Jan 2006)

Nice one mate!!
I was wondering why you have not included some down draft extraction, would be handy with the drum sander.................Unless you have a cunning plan.......

Bean


----------



## Gill (22 Jan 2006)

Yet another useful jig  . You don't know how you managed without it? So tell us how you've been using it.

Gill


----------



## Anonymous (22 Jan 2006)

Gill":rstpto5k said:


> Yet another useful jig  . You don't know how you managed without it? So tell us how you've been using it.
> 
> Gill



Well now, i drilled holes in the sides of a cabinet for shelf fixings at regualr intervals (dowls in the holes to support the shelf), I drilled the 20mm holes in the chisel holders for my new plane cabinet by holding it against the fence and indexing along, I also drilled holes in the ends of some pieces using the end stop (right side of picture) to ensure they were all in the same place.

Really is a boon to the drill press - I should be sanding some curved rails tomorrow after work on it too :wink: 

The only mod it needs is a tape or ruler enbedded in the fence to make drilling rows of holes even easier - oh, and i need to make some hold-downs for the T tracks


----------



## Argee (23 Jan 2006)

I did something similar for my Jet DP because the standard table has rounded sides, so clamping a fence to it was impossible. I've embedded two metal rulers into the base, indexed to the centre of the bit, to help with setting the fence and included a side stop on a bit of tracking salvaged from an old shower unit. 






The fence has a reduced right-hand side so that the handles clear it. The base (25mm MDF) is bolted through the table, then the table (a second layer of 25mm MDF) is an interference fit inside the lipping, which is biscuited and glued onto the base. 

I finished it with sanding sealer but shouldn't have waxed it! 

Ray.


----------



## Chris Knight (23 Jan 2006)

Ray,
That is a super neat job. And from what one can see of your workshop, it is a lovely clean well organised environment to work in. I should have painted my walls white but to do so now would just about require me to move house, there is so much stuff cluttering everything.


----------



## dedee (23 Jan 2006)

Tony,
there really ought to be a forum rule against posting more than one finished project in a week :lol: 
Nice jobs though all 3 of them.

Andy


----------



## OPJ (26 Jan 2006)

An essential peice of kit for the woodworker's drill press. And another superb project I may have to attempt in my own time (although, I suppose it would make better sense to purchase a drill press first! :wink: )

I really like the idea of including a 'disposable' block of timber to prevent tearout. It's certainly a lot easier than replicating and replacing a new sheet of MDF or ply!


----------

